

Energy-efficient traffic lights can't melt snow - PStamatiou
http://news.yahoo.com/s/ap/us_snow_covered_stoplights;_ylt=Aq_CywfP0TeaPm2_riL69oR0fNdF

======
RiderOfGiraffes
<http://searchyc.com/traffic+light+snow>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=998252>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=994801>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=999978>

